# FA out?



## teliver (May 17, 2008)

Anyone else getting a blank screen? I think the server just went dead...


----------



## Charem (May 17, 2008)

Maybe the migration to a new server has started.  Though I imagine they would've posted a message about that if that were the case.


----------



## teliver (May 17, 2008)

maybe. Doubt it though. 6:30 am? probably just the main server going kablooey and needing a reboot.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

the migration has started.
why else would there be a blank screen.
looks like we are going to be in 1 - 7 days of hell.
wahhh
me wants my gallery back.


----------



## teliver (May 17, 2008)

I've seen blank screns before. It might be the migration, it might not be.


----------



## Charem (May 17, 2008)

I actually hope the migration starts soon.  I'm going to RCFM in a few days and I'm not going to be able to check my messages, etc, anyways.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

teliver said:


> I've seen blank screns before. It might be the migration, it might not be.



What is and what is not is all in your mind.
what is true. is that we want the servers back as fast as possible.
hehehe
i hope those afro wearing freak jobs don't interfere in this.
hahahahaha


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

*prepares for the flood of FA yiff hunters to overwhelm the forums*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

I can catch up on art at least.  Oh well.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> *prepares for the flood of FA yiff hunters to overwhelm the forums*



HAAHAHAHAHAHA
we the furrie shall fight them to the last drop of blood we have in our battered bodies.
we will see them to the ends of time.
we will defeat the PN's even if it kills us.
*well only a few of us will live anyway*


----------



## Arc (May 17, 2008)

Damn...I have to prepare my "BAAAWWWW!"-Blocker.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Damn...I have to prepare my "BAAAWWWW!"-Blocker.



hehehe
*FIRES HIS LAZAH BEAM AT ArcticWolf
BLAAHHHHHHHHH!!!
your blockers can't stop the BLAAAAAHHH!!!!
mwuhahahahahaha


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

OMFG noooooooooooooooooooooooooes the invashion she haz beguns


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 17, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I can catch up on art at least.  Oh well.


Indeed. I could too...

Really if this is only the migration. There's nothing really to worry about then  to say with relief. Just live on with life and put up with it for the however long it takes to get back. I know I am >.>


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Indeed. I could too...
> 
> Really if this is only the migration. There's nothing really to worry about then  to say with relief. Just live on with life and put up with it for the however long it takes to get back. I know I am >.>



yes and i'll be here providing stupid antics for all you to say what an idiot i am
hahahah
perhaps a revision of the evils of Meme's
hehehehehe


----------



## Arc (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> hehehe
> *FIRES HIS LAZAH BEAM AT ArcticWolf
> BLAAHHHHHHHHH!!!
> your blockers can't stop the BLAAAAAHHH!!!!
> mwuhahahahahaha



AHHHGGRRR! *faints*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXSmc74BOPQ&feature=related


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

but dont you think they would have been able to give a kinda heads up about it, i know they said may-june... agh whats it matter *puts of armor to help fend off the massive wave of furries comming to find out why FA is down*


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> AHHHGGRRR! *faints*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXSmc74BOPQ&feature=related



Its okay artic *hands rejuv potion and passes him a set of armor* LETS DO THIS!!!
*cocks my zombie stick*


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

*readies himself for a zombie sticking
eeep
*runs off doing 3 stooge wooops
weeeeeeeee


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

I'm ready this time.  I have bricks for everyone!  I don't mind branding foreheads with them.  In fact, I prefer it!  ^.-.^


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 17, 2008)

What is a server migration and why do we need one? Didnt FA got new servers already? I mean, really, plan ahead so you dont need to move the servers every 3 months due to danwith issues. I was not done going though my submissions and all of a sudden nothing works. They could have at least said its happening today.

"May to june" is not a exact time and I hate it wehn they give so borad time frames no no spefefic date so you suddenly wonder what happend to the site. What kind of information policy is that? And dont come with "Oh, we didnt knew it was happend today, so we could tell ya." They let the site owenders now wehn they do stuff on the servers that is planned ahead, so its impossible not to get information about that beforehand. 

Always the same.......


----------



## Valicyn (May 17, 2008)

It's quite awful, but the only thing they can do is moving to someone else with better service and performance - But that's another issue, because that would result in more costs and i don't know how much people are donating to FA.


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> What is a server migration and why do we need one? Didnt FA got new servers already? I mean, really, plan ahead so you dont need to move the servers every 3 months due to danwith issues. I was not done going though my submissions and all of a sudden nothing works. They could have at least said its happening today.
> 
> "May to june" is not a exact time and I hate it wehn they give so borad time frames no no spefefic date so you suddenly wonder what happend to the site. What kind of information policy is that? And dont come with "Oh, we didnt knew it was happend today, so we could tell ya." They let the site owenders now wehn they do stuff on the servers that is planned ahead, so its impossible not to get information about that beforehand.
> 
> Always the same.......



*shoots you with my zombie stick*

do you pay to use FA no... 

do you work hard endless hours to keep the site running no...

do you go out of YOUR way to keep FA free and running properly no...

shut it and wait patiently please the admins mods and all the other people who work on the site work hard to keep things smooth and running right gawd give them some time man.

note: if i was wrong on any of the above statements forgive me... if im not shut it 

kays thank you buh bye
*growls and cocks zombie stick again*


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> What is a server migration and why do we need one? Didnt FA got new servers already? I mean, really, plan ahead so you dont need to move the servers every 3 months due to danwith issues. I was not done going though my submissions and all of a sudden nothing works. They could have at least said its happening today.
> 
> "May to june" is not a exact time and I hate it wehn they give so borad time frames no no spefefic date so you suddenly wonder what happend to the site. What kind of information policy is that? And dont come with "Oh, we didnt knew it was happend today, so we could tell ya." They let the site owenders now wehn they do stuff on the servers that is planned ahead, so its impossible not to get information about that beforehand.
> 
> Always the same.......



a server migration is when they do a total backup of the servers and port the data to new ones at a better location.
seeing as FA is huge i would calculate the data size to be around 1 TB or Terabyte thats 1000 gigabytes.
lol
transporting that much data take a lot of time and patience.


also here something for all yall pleasure to laugh at me some more
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=19937


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> What is a server migration and why do we need one? Didnt FA got new servers already? I mean, really, plan ahead so you dont need to move the servers every 3 months due to danwith issues. I was not done going though my submissions and all of a sudden nothing works. They could have at least said its happening today.


Server migration is moving the actual whole website to a new serving host. More or so likely due to because of all the horrid downtimes we've been having if you remember. Its better to be safer then sorry as people say.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Server migration is moving the actual whole website to a new serving host. More or so likely due to because of all the horrid downtimes we've been having if you remember. Its better to be safer then sorry as people say.



um hum
but isn't that what i just said
lol


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

Well I was going to see if anyone else was having the same problem, Apparently so. ^^;
So this server migration is suppose to take place soon, Wouldn't a notification have been sent out? But if not, that's fine, I have no problem waiting! :3


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> um hum
> but isn't that what i just said
> lol



We were typing the same thing at the same time but you just posted it mere moments before I did. >.>


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 17, 2008)

And? Dosent that mean they should have a btter information policy even if IÂ´m not paying? IÂ´m on FA since the early days, I use FA for years I bet longer then you and it is always the same. How many times did FA get new server in the last 5 years? With every server move they said that things get better, but ya know, we are still wating for the Magical Ferrox wihch no one really knows what it really is. 

In all those years, I would have expected that they would make a general accountment that servers are migrated (What the hell is that? My english isnt good enough to understand specila terms like that) today or in 2 weeks etc. All I wanrted is a exact date. 

IÂ´m a Office Executive, telling a customer he gets his stuff "Between May and June" is totally unprofessional, he will tell me if we always need 2 months to do things and go ot another company. The Server company should have a internal deadline/date wehn they do things on the servers and if they where the ones who told the FA Admins that it happends "somewhere around May-June" then these guys have either never heard about customer service or they are simply to stupide to plan a server move ona fixed date. 

Thats totally unprofessional to simply say that servers are likley to be moved in a timeframe from 8 weeks and suddenly, without wanring to start it on a weekend morning and not telling the site owners about this at leas 72 hours before hand. 

If thats American business plisophy, then I see why they have a regression going on right now.


----------



## teliver (May 17, 2008)

From the sound of it, it looks like the migration when it happens will be going to the facility and physically removing equipment, shipping it, and having the new place set it up. No need to rebuild servers, just physically move them.

If this is the migration, and its a big IF... then the fact that they started at 6:30 in the morning is a very good sign. It says to me that they plan on getting this out and back in in one day. If this had happened yesterday, it would be because they'd need to ship it somewhere.

Then again, this is all just a guess.


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

wanted to write in my journal, but apparently the server croaked..  sooooo... will write here. *nod*

=Iza's Scratch=
[furaffinity ~red-izak]

I took a walk today. It didn't take me long to stumble out of my world and into this confusing realm. I'm lost and lack the ability to return - albeit I'm captured by the surrealistic atmosphere that suffocates me now. This world is mesmerizing and I long to see more.

I peered at a particular page in the namespace that complicates this realm. A gryphon named Iza quickly grasped my attention. While my loins ache for the opportunity to get to know this 'Iza'... her talent with the quill is not to be unnoticed.

Setting aside my lusts, I captured her artwork in its entirety within the deepest corners of my mind. I can say without a doubt that I indubitably enjoy her style.

I found myself adding "Her First" to my archives for later viewing. I get lonely at night when my hens are preoccupied. The hen depicted in her artwork is one I'd personally like to meet; however, the drake I saw topping her may have a second opinion about our little meeting.

It was then that I refocused my attention to the splendour of the artist. I would relish the opportunity to charm this artist with my persistence and otherworldly ambition, but I am a patient drake and such frivolous desires can come another time.

Speaking of patience... my blood is going south again. Why must I be so attracted to this total stranger? Thoughts of the perverse plague my mind as I think of how innocent she may or may not be. I must behave myself. I must remain strong.

I shall watch this gryphon more in the future... Perhaps it is wise to allow my heat to transpire before I frollick again in her world any time soon. In the meantime, I shall retire my quill and hold my linens over my bosom tightly tonight. My heat will subside with time..


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

*shots you with zombie stick*

wrong place to post journals XD

*reloads and cocks zombie stick again*

"HELP... i need backup"


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> And? Dosent that mean they should have a btter information policy even if IÂ´m not paying? IÂ´m on FA since the early days, I use FA for years I bet longer then you and it is always the same. How many times did FA get new server in the last 5 years? With every server move they said that things get better, but ya know, we are still wating for the Magical Ferrox wihch no one really knows what it really is.
> 
> In all those years, I would have expected that they would make a general accountment that servers are migrated (What the hell is that? My english isnt good enough to understand specila terms like that) today or in 2 weeks etc. All I wanrted is a exact date.
> 
> ...



hmph
i've been on FA longer then you my fine friend.
i just recently discovered the forums.
sides from that
why don't you just shut up and accept the fact the servers are down for sometime. find something fun to do or something to laugh at.

becuase we gave you the answer you wanted and then out of the blue you pretty much make us feel bad by saying all the crap about you being mister look at me i've been on here for so long so give me some freaking respect is not going to work here.
so i suggest you cool it and just go with it like the rest of us are doing.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> *shots you with zombie stick*
> 
> wrong place to post journals XD
> 
> ...



perfect nows my chance!!!
*performs multi shadow clone jutsu and beats the living crude out of you with 100 versions of himself.
hahahahahhha


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

> perfect nows my chance!!!
> *performs multi shadow clone jutsu and beats the living crude out of you with 100 versions of himself.
> hahahahahhha




Not the greatest idea to pick a fight with the alpha gryphon... *sigh*


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> perfect nows my chance!!!
> *performs multi shadow clone jutsu and beats the living crude out of you with 100 versions of himself.
> hahahahahhha



*swallows clay and explodes killing u all*

pops out from the ground 
*cocks zombie stick again*


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

> *swallows clay and explodes killing u all*
> 
> pops out from the ground
> *cocks zombie stick again*



...Don't make me pick up my pen and write again. *smirk*


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> *swallows clay and explodes killing u all*
> 
> pops out from the ground
> *cocks zombie stick again*



curses!!
*ishe saru tori nay saru tori nay
*performs Hidden Mist Jutsu Water Dragon!!
*watches as your swept away by the roaring tides


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

overgryph said:


> ...Don't make me pick up my pen and write again. *smirk*



a pen huh
hahahaha
*grabs his Antioch holy sword and chops the pen to bits
wheres your power now ehh
hahahaha


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

*snickers and watches them fight amongst eachother*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

A fight?  *pulls out .45 Super Magnum*  Let it begin!


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> A fight?  *pulls out .45 Super Magnum*  Let it begin!



YAS backup is here...

ive held them off as long as i could... the bird threatens to write... god save the Que... FORUMS


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> A fight?  *pulls out .45 Super Magnum*  Let it begin!



*appears behind you and while your busy watching the fight you fail to notice me stealing your gun
*holds the gun to the back of your neck and tell you to stay out of the fight.
*goes off keeping the gun for a later and better purpose


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

Where did everybody else go?  I was ready to fight.

I don't need that gun.


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> *appears behind you and while your busy watching the fight you fail to notice me stealing your gun
> *holds the gun to the back of your neck and tell you to stay out of the fight.
> *goes off keeping the gun for a later and better purpose



*cocks zombie stick behind your head*
leave the raptor alone...


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> a pen huh
> hahahaha
> *grabs his Antioch holy sword and chops the pen to bits
> wheres your power now ehh
> hahahaha



.... but the pen is mightier than the sword!


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

*continues writing some nonsense about how he plans to have sex with the next person that bothers him in his heat.. feathers ruffle in an irate manner*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

overgryph said:


> *continued writing some nonsense about how he plans to have sex with the next person that bothers him in his heat.. feathers ruffle in an irate manner*



Yes?


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> And? Dosent that mean they should have a btter information policy even if IÂ´m not paying? IÂ´m on FA since the early days, I use FA for years I bet longer then you and it is always the same. How many times did FA get new server in the last 5 years? With every server move they said that things get better, but ya know, we are still wating for the Magical Ferrox wihch no one really knows what it really is.
> 
> In all those years, I would have expected that they would make a general accountment that servers are migrated (What the hell is that? My english isnt good enough to understand specila terms like that) today or in 2 weeks etc. All I wanrted is a exact date.
> 
> ...


Great to find someone that just sits hear and complains about something for the good for the community. Their not a professional business, nor do they have to do anything, Your not paying them to keep your membership at FA, your staying for free. 
Also for you just to dis Americans is not cool, Like seriously, where do you think you get the nerve? There is enough hate in the world without someone going around trolling. So please stop.


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Riguel said:


> Great to find someone that just sits hear and complains about something for the good for the community. Their not a professional business, nor do they have to do anything, Your not paying them to keep your membership at FA, your staying for free.
> Also for you just to dis Americans is not cool, Like seriously, where do you think you get the nerve? There is enough hate in the world without someone going around trolling. So please stop.



your cool... nuf said


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> *cocks zombie stick behind your head*
> leave the raptor alone...


what part of clones do you fail to comprehend
hehehe
look around you
*watches as you look around and notice the hundreds of Nanaki's hanging from trees

ehheheeh
let meh ave my fun adn i promise not to shred ya


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

Riguel said:


> Great to find someone that just sits hear and complains about something for the good for the community. Their not a professional business, nor do they have to do anything, Your not paying them to keep your membership at FA, your staying for free.
> Also for you just to dis Americans is not cool, Like seriously, where do you think you get the nerve? There is enough hate in the world without someone going around trolling. So please stop.



i agree with you.


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

Riguel said:


> Great to find someone that just sits hear and complains about something for the good for the community. Their not a professional business, nor do they have to do anything, Your not paying them to keep your membership at FA, your staying for free.
> Also for you just to dis Americans is not cool, Like seriously, where do you think you get the nerve? There is enough hate in the world without someone going around trolling. So please stop.



What's an american.... are they chewy? *flits an ear and turns his attention to the raptor* You look chewy... *his beak curved up into a sneaky grin*


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> what part of clones do you fail to comprehend
> hehehe
> look around you
> *watches as you look around and notice the hundreds of Nanaki's hanging from trees
> ...



failed to notice the hundreds of explosive tags in trees...

you...

FAIL


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> your cool... nuf said


hehehe.. Thank you ^^;
I just recently discovered the forums x3
I'm Riguel by the way


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

I guess I got to take it up a notch.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> failed to notice the hundreds of explosive tags in trees...
> 
> you...
> 
> FAIL



you forgot the one behind you
*watches as your nailed with a Shuriken in the neck
damn thats gotta hurt
/me runs off leaving behind trap jutsus all over the place


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

Riguel said:


> hehehe.. Thank you ^^;
> I just recently discovered the forums x3
> I'm Riguel by the way



Riguel looks yiffy... *ear flits, but not in a sexy way.. in an angry violent I'm-gonna-rape-you way...*


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

*turns his attention back to the raptor and licks his beak, his long serpentine tongue cradling every razor sharp edge of his eggtooth.* You behave, chewy...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

overgryph said:


> Riguel looks yiffy... *ear flits, but not in a sexy way.. in an angry violent I'm-gonna-rape-you way...*



No raping while I'm here.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

overgryph said:


> Riguel looks yiffy... *ear flits, but not in a sexy way.. in an angry violent I'm-gonna-rape-you way...*



No no, I'm far from yiffy! xP


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> you forgot the one behind you
> *watches as your nailed with a Shuriken in the neck
> damn thats gotta hurt
> /me runs off leaving behind trap jutsus all over the place



you hear a poof as the shuriken sticks out of a log


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

*begins forming a shield around self*  I think I'm ready.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> i agree with you.



I have read what you said and I agree with you as well. 
Seriously people need to just accept facts and wait like the rest of us.
Plus its for the good of the community. I don't understand for people to seriously thrown tantrums cause they can't get their way.


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

*stands next to shark*

"ready for duty captain, im all yours"

*cocks zombie stick*


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> No raping while I'm here.



The gryph takes a hold of his pen and chews on it a little, somewhat bemused with this raptor and his 'rules'.. "No raping, hmmm?" He gave a cheeky grin and cocked his head to one side, his eyes taking in your new winged figure with a bit more interest.. "Like I'd have to _force_ myself upon you..." he snickered sarcastically, a tad bit full of himself. He continued to nibble on his pen, careful not to let it explode all over his beak, and he watched the raptor in a flirtacious manner.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> *stands next to shark*
> 
> "ready for duty captain, im all yours"
> 
> *cocks zombie stick*



That's good.



overgryph said:


> The gryph takes a hold of his pen and chews on it a little, somewhat bemused with this raptor and his 'rules'.. "No raping, hmmm?" He gave a cheeky grin and cocked his head to one side, his eyes taking in your new winged figure with a bit more interest.. "Like I'd have to _force_ myself upon you..." he snickered sarcastically, a tad bit full of himself. He continued to nibble on his pen, careful not to let it explode all over his beak, and he watched the raptor in a flirtacious manner.



*smirks*  Amusing.


----------



## nikmustang (May 17, 2008)

Well, at least with the downtime I can actually get a few things done instead of constantly browsing the site, glued to the screen 

Back to my fursuit


----------



## overgryph (May 17, 2008)

*Gently nips the raptor's tail, before curling up in a ball and snoozing* Daylight comes quickly for some of us. It's my bedtime... Hope to see FA back up and running soon... *sighs quietly, then bats the raptor's tail like a kitten would bat a ball of yarn* ...g'night chewy..


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 17, 2008)

Oh, great, I just post my opinon and IÂ´m the bad guy, like no one ever ranted here before. All I said was, that its very unprofessional not to inform the people who should konw, simply as that and I meant more the company who runs the servers and no the FA staff.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

overgryph said:


> *Gently nips the raptor's tail, before curling up in a ball and snoozing* Daylight comes quickly for some of us. It's my bedtime... Hope to see FA back up and running soon... *sighs quietly, then bats the raptor's tail like a kitten would bat a ball of yarn* ...g'night chewy..



-waves to overgryph- Have a nice night! :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

overgryph said:


> *Gently nips the raptor's tail, before curling up in a ball and snoozing* Daylight comes quickly for some of us. It's my bedtime... Hope to see FA back up and running soon... *sighs quietly, then bats the raptor's tail like a kitten would bat a ball of yarn* ...g'night chewy..



All right.  Night.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> Oh, great, I just post my opinon and IÂ´m the bad guy, like no one ever ranted here before. All I said was, that its very unprofessional not to inform the people who should konw, simply as that and I meant more the company who runs the servers and no the FA staff.



What good do you think ranting about it did? Absolutely nothing...
The site is still down and not back up. And if you look like the bad guy, its cause of made yourself look it.
But it wasn't just a rant about FA, you went ahead and dis American people too. Which isn't cool, I'm from America, So is a lot of people on FA. I don't appreciate it personally.


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> Oh, great, I just post my opinon and IÂ´m the bad guy, like no one ever ranted here before. All I said was, that its very unprofessional not to inform the people who should konw, simply as that and I meant more the company who runs the servers and no the FA staff.



no its when your opinion downsizes the people that work hard and dont charge membershipfees that makes you the badguy


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> no its when your opinion downsizes the people that work hard and dont charge membershipfees that makes you the badguy



Plus, we have a Rants and Raves forum.  His post would be more appropriate there.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> no its when your opinion downsizes the people that work hard and dont charge membershipfees that makes you the badguy



Very true in every aspect. There is no reason, In my opinion to "downsize" people who work hard to keep this community going. Knowing if they don't get enough donations Bandwidth comes out of their own pockets. D: 
I think that's more then enough generous of them especially since they don't charge at all.


----------



## Danza (May 17, 2008)

Bah, this isn't going to do well for my commissions :/


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 17, 2008)

Riguel said:


> What good do you think ranting about it did? Absolutely nothing...
> The site is still down and not back up. And if you look like the bad guy, its cause of made yourself look it.
> But it wasn't just a rant about FA, you went ahead and dis American people too. Which isn't cool, I'm from America, So is a lot of people on FA. I don't appreciate it personally.



Well, I let off some steam, that is. And, please, do you really think it was the first time somone said something against Americans? IÂ´m german, its not like no one says something about us all the time, right? It was not a personal attck against you, but you may know that the USA dont have a good reputaion and name in the rest of the world at the moment. 

IÂ´m sorry if I have offended you, but I will not apologize me for my stand. Now you can go on and hate me and call me names if you want. 

Verdammte scheisse, muss ich mich eigentlich fÃ¼r jeden post den ich mache rechtfertigen oder was? Scheiss rechthabersichen Angeber.....


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

but like i said earlier 
do you pay to use FA no... 

do you work hard endless hours to keep the site running no...

do you go out of YOUR way to keep FA free and running properly no...

please wait patiently please the admins mods and all the other people who work on the site work hard to keep things smooth and running right.... gawd give them some time.


----------



## codewolf (May 17, 2008)

well upon pinging the FA server it appears that it has gone *KABLOWIE* again -_-


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

Danza said:


> Bah, this isn't going to do well for my commissions :/



Danza?  That you?


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> Well, I let off some steam, that is. And, please, do you really think it was the first time somone said something against Americans? IÂ´m german, its not like no one says something about us all the time, right? It was not a personal attck against you, but you may know that the USA dont have a good reputaion and name in the rest of the world at the moment.
> 
> IÂ´m sorry if I have offended you, but I will not apologize me for my stand. Now you can go on and hate me and call me names if you want.
> 
> Verdammte scheisse, muss ich mich eigentlich fÃ¼r jeden post den ich mache rechtfertigen oder was? Scheiss rechthabersichen Angeber.....



i dont hate... just point out facts... and shoot my zombie stick at random people who dont appreciate free


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> Well, I let off some steam, that is. And, please, do you really think it was the first time somone said something against Americans? IÂ´m german, its not like no one says something about us all the time, right? It was not a personal attck against you, but you may know that the USA dont have a good reputaion and name in the rest of the world at the moment.
> 
> IÂ´m sorry if I have offended you, but I will not apologize me for my stand. Now you can go on and hate me and call me names if you want.
> 
> Verdammte scheisse, muss ich mich eigentlich fÃ¼r jeden post den ich mache rechtfertigen oder was? Scheiss rechthabersichen Angeber.....



I don't hate people, nor will I call you names, I'm not a child. But I will say this, Though I agree, Americans don't have a  good standing with other countries, a lot has to do with our president that most of America hates. >_>
Not all American's are  bad people though D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

Riguel said:


> I don't hate people, nor will I call you names, I'm not a child. But I will say this, Though I agree, Americans don't have a  good standing with other countries, a lot has to do with our president that most of America hates. >_>
> Not all American's are  bad people though D:



Agreed.



> Originally posted by *George Bush, Jr.*
> _BACON!!!_



I couldn't resist.


----------



## WetWolf (May 17, 2008)

XD

BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikmustang (May 17, 2008)

Well, at least it has been posted by yak explaining the downtime.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

nikmustang said:


> Well, at least it has been posted by yak explaining the downtime.


Well that's good its not going to be too long to wait.


----------



## nikmustang (May 17, 2008)

Riguel said:


> Well that's good its not going to be too long to wait.



Yeah, I didnt think they would knowingly have the site down without telling us first.


----------



## yak (May 17, 2008)

Stop the bickering, and for the love of god stop the roleplay.
You guys are giving us even more things to be bothered with then just handling the downtime. Now we also have to monitor the situation and stop it coming out of control, as if we don't have enough of things to be taking care of.


Primary web server is down. I don't know why, looks like it crashed or is offline. People with physical or KVM access to the server are required to resolve the situation. Trying to get a hold of them, and then trying some more. Anger about.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 17, 2008)

Well, its just wired that such things keep happening around the weekends. Thats like the 3rd or 4th time that happend and that in one month. Its really strange.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

yak said:


> Stop the bickering, and for the love of god stop the roleplay.
> You guys are giving us even more things to be bothered with then just handling the downtime. Now we also have to monitor the situation and stop it coming out of control, as if we don't have enough of things to be taking care of.
> 
> 
> Primary web server is down. I don't know why, looks like it crashed or is offline. People with physical or KVM access to the server are required to resolve the situation. Trying to get a hold of them, and then trying some more. Anger about.



Sorry.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

yak said:


> Stop the bickering, and for the love of god stop the roleplay.
> You guys are giving us even more things to be bothered with then just handling the downtime. Now we also have to monitor the situation and stop it coming out of control, as if we don't have enough of things to be taking care of.
> 
> 
> Primary web server is down. I don't know why, looks like it crashed or is offline. People with physical or KVM access to the server are required to resolve the situation. Trying to get a hold of them, and then trying some more. Anger about.


First off, calm down, no need  getting yourself worked up
Two, Um what situation, there isn't any bickering going on anymore :/


----------



## yak (May 17, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> Well, its just wired that such things keep happening around the weekends. Thats like the 3rd or 4th time that happend and that in one month. Its really strange.



I'll tell you it's more then just that, it very very annoying and is really grating on my nerves.

Though there's nothing strange about it - by weekends FA's traffic increases by about 60-80%.


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

yak said:


> I'll tell you it's more then just that, it very very annoying and is really grating on my nerves.
> 
> Though there's nothing strange about it - by weekends FA's traffic increases by about 60-80%.



Just relax don't get yourself worked up, okay? :3


----------



## wolfeedarkfang (May 17, 2008)

I hope we don't end up with people doing this when FA is out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIxvpjREwyI


----------



## Riguel (May 17, 2008)

I hope not too


----------



## Grimfang (May 17, 2008)

I sympathize for FA's plight.

Thousands (or dare I say a millyun?) want to get their furry fap on.

FA is a free service, not solely dedicated to teh fappage, but definitely delivers a hefty amount of bandwidth for this. One day, this may be a reason for a civil war within the fandom.

And I don't think I ever hear an end to bitching about how horrible the service is, whether it is FA, or the forums.

If you're honestly about to shit yourself out of sheer disappointment that FA is down, why don't you take the time to get a little sunlight, check your car's tires, maybe get a job, or breakfast sounds good.

I don't know what kind of timespan this covers, but last time I checked on the FA donations thing on Amazon, FA had only received 421 donations, which averaged just under $20 each.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

Which one was that?  I remember there being one for backups, I think.


----------



## foxystallion (May 17, 2008)

Well at least it isn't another colo power failure. Perhaps FA's servers should have the ability to be reset via a telephone call.


----------



## codewolf (May 17, 2008)

foxystallion said:


> Perhaps FA's servers should have the ability to be reset via a telephone call.


good god...think of the phone bill if that were the case O_O you'd be spending more trying to pay the bill than running FA!!! XD


----------



## yak (May 17, 2008)

FA is back folks, but there may be further outages later in the day. 
We are testing a theory that could explain the increased frequencies of said outages, and working with the colo to resolve them.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (May 17, 2008)

Nevermind.......


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2008)

To those on this thread which goes for the rules of the site.

Stop insulting other members.

Please stop the random roleplay. If it's found you're doing it again on other threads after you received your warnings, infractions will be handed out.


----------

